# milage and time increase



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

hi folks if i put my training milage up to 120 -130 per day in the summer and my time up from 4.5hrs to 6hrs per day should i see a big difference in my performances ?


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

joker said:


> hi folks if i put my training milage up to 120 -130 per day in the summer and my time up from 4.5hrs to 6hrs per day should i see a big difference in my performances ?


Not sure if this apply to you and the type of training you do, but in the winter you should only increase training by ten percent a week.Hence the 10% rule.Please see here...
http://www.irishcycling.com/publish/news/art_1486.shtml


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Wait, you can average 20-22mph for hours at a time? On 4.5-6hrs/wk?

Hmm...methinks you need to read up on high intensity interval training.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

sure, but how much can you bench?


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

per day


----------



## kvn371 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

It's all ball bearings nowadays. Now you prepare that Fetzer valve with some 3-in-1 oil and some gauze pads. And I'm gonna need 'bout ten quarts of anti-freeze, preferably Prestone. No, no make that Quaker State. -- Fletch


----------

